
Ask HN: [Poll] How many materials science and engineering people are here? - ablekh
Hello everyone,<p>I just wanted to get a quick assessment of what percentage of HN community represent people who work in the materials science and engineering (MSE) domain (both industry and academia). Please comment &quot;MSE&quot; (or, better yet, &quot;MSE, {industry|academia|NL}&quot;), if it&#x27;s applicable to you (and &quot;!MSE&quot; otherwise). Feel free to upvote as well to improve this post&#x27;s exposure. Thank you very much in advance.<p>P.S. &quot;NL&quot; above refers to national labs.
======
accrual
!MSE

I appreciate materials science. There are times I look at schematics and
diagrams and think about the forces applied and the strength of the systems at
work, but am unqualified to make any professional statements. I'll just keep
writing some code... :)

~~~
ablekh
Thank you for your prompt feedback and kind words! Indeed, MSE and mechanical
engineering are fascinating domains, which I have learned to appreciate,
especially in recent years. By the way, IT is my main domain (with MSE being
secondary), so, actually, we are industry colleagues ... :-)

------
mensetmanusman
MSE industry

